# abusing konosuke hd2 270mm gyuto?



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Got this knife and just wondered how much this knife will withstand?

Can i smash garlic with the blade?

Cut heavy hard vegetables? Etc got something here in norway called kålrot dont know what its called in english but its hard ass hell to cut so.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A heavy gyuto is preferable for smashing garlic.  With the kono you'd have to find the "sweet spot," at least half way to the tip, and still you would not want to hit it hard.  And given the potential edge of this knife, you wouldn't want to let your hand slip at all.

I would think you can cut swede/kålrot/yellow turnip with the Kono, and it should be beautiful easy, just keep the cut straight.  I love swede, the only food I know that does not need the benefit of seasoning, at all.  In fact I've never put anything in it except the olive oil it cooks in.

I thinned that 10" Vic Rosewood I picked up for a review and it glides through swede.  Being 55mm at the heel helps here of course.  But, of course, maybe I haven't seen the toughest of swede yet.  I know I wouldn't try to tackle one that had been accidentally left in the ground through  the winter, I don't think anyone should, if it behaves anything like salsify in that situation.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)

Rick Alan said:


> A heavy gyuto is preferable for smashing garlic. With the kono you'd have to find the "sweet spot," at least half way to the tip, and still you would not want to hit it hard. And given the potential edge of this knife, you wouldn't want to let your hand slip at all.
> 
> I would think you can cut swede/kålrot/yellow turnip with the Kono, and it should be beautiful easy, just keep the cut straight. I love swede, the only food I know that does not need the benefit of seasoning, at all. In fact I've never put anything in it except the olive oil it cooks in.
> 
> ...


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Even the Vic I find a little thin for smashing garlic, the distill taper makes the tip a little too wippy to be ideal here.  I have a gyuto with no distill taper and the same spine thickness at the heel and it is perfect for smashing garlic, about the only thing I use it for these days.

Speaking of smashing garlic with the handle butt, back in the fifties and sixties Deluxe Personna made knives that all had flat metal butt caps, specifically for smashing things like garlic.

Rick


----------



## mrbushido (Apr 24, 2014)




----------

